# ما المواد الدراسية فى كلية زراعة كلية زراعة بمصر فى لسنة الاول



## لاخسسث (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ماذا سوف ندرسا فى كلية زراعة بمصر* ارجوكم ياخواتى حد يا جوب عاوز اعرف لانى نولى ادخلها


----------



## E- Hassan (29 مارس 2012)

مادة النبات الزراعي 
مادة الحيوان الزراعي
مادة الكيماء الزراعيه
مادة الرياضه
مادة المساحه الزراعيه
مادة الاقتصاد الزراعي
مادة الاجتماع الزراعي
مادة الطبيعه
مادة الانجليزي
الارصاد الجوية
وغيرها بس مش فاكر دلوقتي


----------



## sang (22 أبريل 2012)

اعتقد ان الأمر بيختلف باختلاف الجامعة .. عن كليتي في جامعة الأسكندرية كانت المواد على ما أتذكر 

نبات مورفولوجي 
اقتصاد زراعي 
مجتمع ريفي 
رياضيات 
فيزياء 
جيولوجيا
اساسيات كيمياء 
أساسيات حشرات 

و في تاني بس الواحد ذاكرته مش مساعداه .. الكلام ده من 13 سنه


----------



## ashrafm2 (11 سبتمبر 2012)

بيختلف حسب الكلية


----------

